# Shout out to RBD



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I just wanted to thank RBD for some advice he posted awhile back. I can't remember exactly what the topic was, but it was related to getting your dog to walk nicely on a leash. 

His advice was to make sure that you are praising the dog when they are doing something you like and not just correcting the bad behavior. For example, if you are walking and you see that your dog is looking up at you without you asking - you should praise them for that to reinforce the good behavior. This advice really stuck with me because I was definitely guilty of it - I was good at giving praise when I asked the dogs to do something, but when they were just being good on their own I didn't say anything. For the past few months I've been trying to praise them any time they are being good. I was noticing that when I walk through the house Penny walks in a heal position and spends 80% of the time looking up at me - I never noticed that before and I was missing out on a huge training opportunity! Now every time I see her doing that she gets praise and sometimes a treat. It has made a big difference with her, she's much more in tune with me and it's even improved our on leash walks. 

Having younger dogs that are still a work in progress, you sometimes feel like all you do is discipline them, but this simple change in the way you approach every day tasks and remembering to tell them when they are good (making eye contact, staying before bolting out the door, etc) really does make a difference. So thanks again RBD for the good advice, it's really making a difference here at my house!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you and glad something I have written has made a difference.

As I hiked this morning, my two were having a wonderful time, I saw your shout out. Got me thinking.

I started playing with the idea that in two years time, when I retire, to join my love for this breed, traveling in our motor home, and bird dog training together for young dogs and their owners.

When I came home, my wife and I went out to breakfast. 

I told her about my idea.

"Rambling Redbirddog - helping channel a bird dog's energy for non-hunters" seminars and one-on-one sessions around the country. For Vizslas 4 months old to 24 months old. 

I could do this as we traveled North America and then maybe England.

I'm going to play with the idea here in Northern California.

Ideas and thoughts appreciated.

Happy trails

Rod aka RBD


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Love your idea RBD! Even for owners with older V's that are still spunky and need some training help! Mine is 6 1/2 yrs old and makes me work hard every day


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, the RD's advice really works. We have started using this training approach with our boy as well. People on street stop and ask us how do we manage to get this kind of heeling from such a young dog. One women even asked me if I was a professional trainer. Don't get me wrong, my boy is still immature and on many occasions acts as a little child; rabbits and birds kill his perfect heeling in a moment. But at least we don't need to fight him every step while on-leash walking.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

RBD - that's a great idea, I'm sure you'd have a lot of takers  You could start with my two, but they might be a little challenging - Penny with her fear of men and Cash might need some modifications for his three legs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyCash said:


> You could start with my two, but they might be a little challenging - Penny with her fear of men and Cash might need some modifications for his three legs.


Love a challenge. PM me anytime. The idea is not to be a "dog trainer" as much as a team trainer working out the dynamics between the owner "handler" and his "hunting" partner in a non-hunting world. 

No two "teams" could ever be the same. How you relate to and with Cash has to be different than your relationship with Penny. One size never fits all. Individual bird dog and individual human. The combinations are endless. How cool is that!

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's very true - I find that I watch Penny closer than Cash and I tend to be a little harder on her than Cash because she's had more issues than Cash (her fear of cars and men). With some work she's pretty much over her fear of cars, but still struggles with men. 

Cash is just a happy go lucky guy that I never have to worry about. However I also find that I let Cash get away with some stuff that I shouldn't. That started when I first got him and I admit that I felt a little sorry for him because of his leg. I know now that he's fine and doesn't need to be babied, he just needs some modifications on some things. But he can still work me sometimes with those sweet eyes.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Love the entrepreneurial spirit!

I can tell you that RBD would be welcome in St. Louis.

~B


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this idea! There is a big group of Vizsla owners down here in San Diego, I'm sure many would be interested (including myself ). O no, I just realized that by then Kafka will be too old (she's 1.5yrs now)... although most people still think she's 7 months or so.. :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. I feel humbled.

Happy trails,
Rod


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea RBD, but please don't limit to up to 24 months - some of us are new to the hunting and are "Working Progress".

We may never get there but I am always willing to learn and love to see my boy gradually improving.

Great way to see the country and the world.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Meh....why limit it to just the U.S. and UK............  Make it a global tour and come down to Oz!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great to see you posting again Ozkar.   I have also had a rest from the forum - things were getting a bit too heated for me.

Hope you are doing OK these days. How are the dogs?


----------

